# New Calvary Chapel Logo



## non dignus (Feb 6, 2006)

Does anyone know why some CCs are exchanging the _Maranatha!_ dove symbol for a wheat symbol? Was it a 2nd commandment issue?

Is the dove symbol prohibited by the 2nd commandment and Deut 4:17?

"_... Lest ye corrupt yourselves, and make you a graven image in the form of any figure, the likeness of male or female, the likeness of any beast that is on the earth, the likeness of any winged bird that flieth in the heavens..."_


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 6, 2006)

I hadn't heard about the new logo. My home Church Pastor is a former CC guy so I'll ask him and see what he knows.

I wonder if the new Logo is an attempt to become more relevant.

I've heard enough of early Calvary Chapel history to know that when Chuck Smith started the whole movement in the 60's that he was convinced that the Rapture was imminent. He made some "prophetic claims" regarding how soon it would happen that obviously did not come to pass.

The movement has always had an eschatological obsession. I remember my friend told me how his Calvary Chapel had a special service on 9/12/2001. The Pastor explained to all how this was all predicted in the Bible and what its End Times significance was.

American Church History has shown that new cults tend to rise out of periods of Eschatalogical fever. I'm not going to be at all surprised if a couple of generations from now we will look back at the Calvary Chapel movement as the major seed bed of a new Cult.


----------



## non dignus (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Rich,

They certainly have worse problems than the logo. Calvary Chapel is a giant youth group! It will be interesting to see who ascends to the chair after Chuck. Interesting, but not surprising, it is a youth group with an episcopal government.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 7, 2006)

I'd be surprised (and pleased) if it was because of the 2nd Commandment.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

"Is the dove symbol prohibited by the 2nd commandment and Deut 4:17?"

I don't think so...after all, God commanded (Moses) to make the cherubim with outstretched wings above the mercy seat in the Holy of Holies. The point is (in my estimation) that we should not bow down and worship the created order -or make images for such a purpose.


----------



## non dignus (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Quote:
> 
> "Is the dove symbol prohibited by the 2nd commandment and Deut 4:17?"
> ...



That is a good point, however the cherubim are not images of God.

Also, I emailed a CC Pastor and pointed out that they give reverence to the dove which is an image of the Holy Spirit. The example I gave was if the dove was discarded for any reason (maybe to replace it with a new logo) would it be alright to take it out and have a little target practice. He said it would be OK. I don't think it would be OK to blast holes into a dove depicting the Holy Spirit in Lu 3:22.

Would it be OK?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by non dignus_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> ...



Gods command to make the cheribum was for the temple. God commanding this does not break His law. Men, by default, break the second commandment when we do anything of this nature as our thoughts and ability to perceive the heavenlies is illicit and sinful, and that is why God commands us to abandon the idea. There is no way that men are not inclined to adore anything that we believe represent the heavenlies. it is because of our flawed nature that we , again, by default fall into sin in this regard.

The _DOVE_ is not an image of the HS. The passage in question describes how the Spirit _descended_, which was likened to a dove; it had nothing to do with the shape or likeness of a dove; thats just bad theology!

I would have no problem cracking off a few rounds into the CC dove!


----------



## non dignus (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by non dignus_
> ...





Scott, 
You are so right. I've been accomodating them in their error! 
I feel like an idiot.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by non dignus_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...



Please don't David; Always a student, never a scholar!


----------



## calgal (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by non dignus_
> ...



 It would be a wonderful target!


----------

